# error compiling vscode-1.68.1



## nedry (Jun 17, 2022)

Hello i am getting the following error compiling vscode-1.68.1 in FreeBSD-13.1:

```
Script started on Fri Jun 17 17:35:18 2022
You have mail.
root@compile:/usr/ports/editors/vscode # make install clean

The limit imposed by poudriere(8) for the maximum number of files allowed to be
opened by a jail (default 1024) is exceeded during the build of vscode.
To successfully build vscode with poudriere(8), you must add the following
line to poudriere.conf:
MAX_FILES_vscode=4096

===>  License MIT accepted by the user
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by vscode-1.68.1 for building
===>  Extracting for vscode-1.68.1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for vscode/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.14.2.tgz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for vscode/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.11.23.tgz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for vscode/node-v16.13.0-headers.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for vscode/yarn-offline-cache-1.68.1.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for vscode/vscode-marketplace-exts-1.68.1.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for vscode/microsoft-vscode-1.68.1_GH0.tar.gz.
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/.cache/esbuild/bin
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.14.2
/usr/bin/tar -xzf /usr/ports/distfiles/vscode/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.14.2.tgz  -C /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.14.2
/bin/mv /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.14.2/package/bin/esbuild  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/.cache/esbuild/bin/esbuild-freebsd-64@0.14.2
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.11.23
/usr/bin/tar -xzf /usr/ports/distfiles/vscode/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.11.23.tgz  -C /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.11.23
/bin/mv /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/esbuild-freebsd-64-0.11.23/package/bin/esbuild  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/.cache/esbuild/bin/esbuild-freebsd-64@0.11.23
===>  Patching for vscode-1.68.1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for vscode-1.68.1 from /usr/ports/editors/vscode/files
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -E 's|^(target ").*(")$|\117.4.7\2|'  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/.yarnrc
echo 'nodedir "/usr/local/share/electron17/node_headers"' >>  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/.yarnrc
echo 'nodedir "/usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/node-v16.13.0"' >>  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/remote/.yarnrc
echo 'yarn-offline-mirror "../yarn-offline-cache"' >>  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/.yarnrc
(cd /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1 &&  /usr/bin/find -E . -type f -iregex './(extensions|resources|scripts|src)/.*\.sh$'  -exec /usr/bin/sed -i '' -e "s|/usr/bin/pgrep|/bin/pgrep|g" {} ';')
(cd /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1 &&  /usr/bin/find src/vs/workbench/contrib/debug/node/terminals.ts -type f  -exec /usr/bin/sed -i '' -e "s|/usr/bin/pgrep|/bin/pgrep|g" {} ';')
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's/@@NAME_LONG@@/Code - OSS/;  s/@@NAME_SHORT@@/Code - OSS/;  s/@@PRODNAME@@/Code - OSS/;  s/@@NAME@@/code-oss/g;  s|@@EXEC@@|/usr/local/bin/code-oss|;  s/@@ICON@@/com.visualstudio.code.oss/;  s/@@URLPROTOCOL@@/code-oss/;  s/@@LICENSE@@/MIT/;  s/@@APPNAME@@/code-oss/g;  s|/usr/share|/usr/local/share|'  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/resources/completions/bash/code  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/resources/completions/zsh/_code  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/resources/linux/bin/code.sh  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/resources/linux/code.appdata.xml  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/resources/linux/code.desktop  /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1/resources/linux/code-url-handler.desktop
(cd /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/builtInExtensions &&  /usr/bin/find . -type f -name '*.sh'  -exec /usr/bin/sed -i '' -e "s|/usr/bin/pgrep|/bin/pgrep|g"  -e 's|#!/bin/bash|#!/usr/local/bin/bash|' {} ';')
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on executable: zip - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on executable: electron17 - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on executable: rg - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on package: npm-node16>0 - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on package: yarn-node16>0 - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on executable: update-desktop-database - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on package: gmake>=4.3 - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_11 - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.8 - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on package: xorgproto>=0 - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcomposite.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdamage.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xkbfile.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xscrnsaver.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libatk-bridge-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatk-bridge-2.0.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libatspi.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatspi.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libsnappy.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsnappy.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libasound.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libasound.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libFLAC.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libFLAC.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libopus.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libopus.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libdbus-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libdbus-1.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libinotify.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libinotify.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libnotify.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libnotify.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libpci.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpci.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libnspr4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libnspr4.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libpcre2-8.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpcre2-8.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libre2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libre2.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: liblcms2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libdrm.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libdrm.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libpng.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libwebp.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libwebp.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libvpx.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libvpx.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libopenh264.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libopenh264.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libcups.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcups.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libharfbuzz.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libharfbuzz.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libsecret-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsecret-1.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libnss3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libnss3.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libexpat.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libexpat.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libxkbcommon.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxkbcommon.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libxshmfence.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxshmfence.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libfontconfig.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libgbm.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgbm.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libGL.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libGL.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libGLESv2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libGLESv2.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libatk-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libatk-1.0.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libcairo.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libgtk-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libxml2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libxslt.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxslt.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libpango-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so)
===>   vscode-1.68.1 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so)
===>  Configuring for vscode-1.68.1
===>  Building for vscode-1.68.1
cd /usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/vscode-1.68.1 && /usr/bin/env BUILD_SOURCEVERSION=30d9c6cd9483b2cc586687151bcbcd635f373630 ELECTRON_SKIP_BINARY_DOWNLOAD=1 PLAYWRIGHT_BROWSERS_PATH=/usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/pw-browsers  PLAYWRIGHT_SKIP_BROWSER_DOWNLOAD=1 PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE=1 XDG_DATA_HOME=/usr/ports/editors/vscode/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/usr/ports/editors/vscode/work  XDG_CACHE_HOME=/usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/.cache  HOME=/usr/ports/editors/vscode/work TMPDIR="/usr/ports/editors/vscode/work" PATH=/usr/ports/editors/vscode/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin NO_PIE=yes MK_DEBUG_FILES=no MK_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=no SHELL=/bin/sh NO_LINT=YES LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 PREFIX=/usr/local  LOCALBASE=/usr/local  CC="cc" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing "  CPP="cpp" CPPFLAGS="-DLIBICONV_PLUG"  LDFLAGS=" -fstack-protector-strong " LIBS=""  CXX="c++" CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -DLIBICONV_PLUG "  MANPREFIX="/usr/local" BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install  -s -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install  -s -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_SCRIPT="install  -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -m 444"  yarn --frozen-lockfile --offline
                                                                                                              
yarn install v1.22.18
                                                                                                              
$ node build/npm/preinstall.js
                                                                                                              
[1/4] Resolving packages...
                                                                                                              
[2/4] Fetching packages...
                                                                                                              
[3/4] Linking dependencies...
                                                                                                              
warning " > css-loader@3.2.0" has incorrect peer dependency "webpack@^4.0.0".
                                                                                                              
warning " > eslint-plugin-jsdoc@19.1.0" has incorrect peer dependency "eslint@^5.0.0 || ^6.0.0".
                                                                                                              
warning " > file-loader@4.2.0" has incorrect peer dependency "webpack@^4.0.0".
                                                                                                              
warning " > gulp-postcss@9.0.0" has unmet peer dependency "postcss@^8.0.0".
                                                                                                              
warning " > sinon-test@3.1.0" has incorrect peer dependency "sinon@2.x - 10.x".
                                                                                                              
warning " > style-loader@1.0.0" has incorrect peer dependency "webpack@^4.0.0".
                                                                                                              
[4/4] Building fresh packages...
                                                                        
$ node build/npm/postinstall.js
Installing dependencies in build...
$ yarn --frozen-lockfile --offline
                                                                                                              
yarn install v1.22.18
                                                                                                              
[1/4] Resolving packages...
                                                                                                              
[2/4] Fetching packages...                                                                                                               
                                                                                                              
error Can't make a request in offline mode ("https://registry.yarnpkg.com/jsbi/-/jsbi-3.1.4.tgz")
                                                                                                              
info Visit https://yarnpkg.com/en/docs/cli/install for documentation about this command.                                                                                                             
                                                                                                              
error Command failed with exit code 1.
                                                                                                              
info Visit https://yarnpkg.com/en/docs/cli/install for documentation about this command.
                                                                                                              
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/vscode
root@compile:/usr/ports/editors/vscode # exit

exit

Script done on Fri Jun 17 17:41:03 2022
```

I have full internet access on this computer system with successful pings to well known websites, so i  am not sure why its talking about being in offline mode. 
( I can access: https://yarnpkg.com/en/docs/cli/install)
Thanks,
nedry


----------

